# williams wheels



## martyn bruce (Mar 3, 2006)

does anyone know anything about williams wheel systems 30?,are they any good or are they crap?.seem to have good specs in terms of weight/price.any info would be good.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

This is about the third post I have seen about these. The consensus I have gathered is they are the same hubs as the Speedcific wheels, and are very similar in overall to the Neuvation wheels. Neuvation is having a huge sale and is pretty hard to beat at the price for cheap wheels.


----------



## martyn bruce (Mar 3, 2006)

do you know how they perform etc?.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't heard anything negative about them.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

spookyload said:


> This is about the third post I have seen about these. The consensus I have gathered is they are the same hubs as the Speedcific wheels, and are very similar in overall to the Neuvation wheels. Neuvation is having a huge sale and is pretty hard to beat at the price for cheap wheels.



Per Williams website, the hubs come from KT. Speedcific hubs come from Joytec. They are not the same manufacturer.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Karbon said:


> Per Williams website, the hubs come from KT. Speedcific hubs come from Joytec. They are not the same manufacturer.


I was referring to the system 19. They are the novatech/joytech hubs.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I was referring to the system 19. They are the novatech/joytech hubs.



According to Williams website, the 19's also use KT hubs

http://www.williamscycling.com/images/19 front.pdf


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

i was about to post about these wheels also. Great specs for the price. I was looking at the 30's or the 19's, although i am a big boy at 6' 190, so i am right at their "limit". Never destroyed any road wheels in the past though. A couple mountain rims, but thats another story altogether. They are sponsoring some people so they cant be that bad. For about 70 or 80 bucks more than similar neuvations you can get about 100 grams lighter (dont recall the exact amount) with the williams, so that doesnt seem so bad. Anyone have any experience with their wheels yet?


----------



## Treb99 (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought the 30's a few weeks ago and am happy so far. For a 16/20 spoke count, they are stiff and quick. I also like the quiet hubs. We shall see about the durability over the next 6 months but so far they are great!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Weight comparo?*

They are not the only ones to do it, but the way they "RANK" their wheelsets' weights compared with campag, etc, is aggravating.

Campagnolo wheels quoted weight INCLUDES skewers. Theirs does not. Skewers weigh >100g.

Not that it MATTERS, but if they're going to list it...


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Argentius said:


> They are not the only ones to do it, but the way they "RANK" their wheelsets' weights compared with campag, etc, is aggravating.
> 
> Campagnolo wheels quoted weight INCLUDES skewers. Theirs does not. Skewers weigh >100g.
> 
> Not that it MATTERS, but if they're going to list it...


Campy's listed weights are not with skewers, if that were true that would mean that Eurus wheels weigh 1390g which they aren't even close to.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Hrm. Okay, so my foot's in my mouth.

A little further research indicated that I was slightly mistaken, and that campag HUBS are listed including the skewer. HUBS. Not wheels. Drat.

I was confounded because WW types report that Campag wheels almost always come in right at their listed weight, whereas Mavic SSLs, etc, almost always weigh 5-6% over.

Is this your experience, too?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Skewers or not, the 06 Eurus come in at over 1640g. Well off the listed weight. The WW forum had a cow about this about a year ago.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Argentius said:


> Hrm. Okay, so my foot's in my mouth.
> 
> A little further research indicated that I was slightly mistaken, and that campag HUBS are listed including the skewer. HUBS. Not wheels. Drat.
> 
> ...


Campagnolo doesn't count the skewers in the '07 hub weights.

-Eric


----------



## obiron (Sep 28, 2005)

*Riding on Williams*

I have been racing on a proto-type set of 30s since April. These were the first set with the ceramic bearings and the first race was Copperopolis RR here in Nor Cal. It's our version of Paris Roubaix and you don't ride this course with loose fillings or fragile wheels.

I also raced on this set at Snake Alley Criterium, finishing 3rd in the Masters 30+.

These are my favorite all around wheels, they accelerate extremely well, provide the stiffness I like (based on my Euros), and roll extremely smooth.

That being said the best feature about Williams Wheels is the owner. Keith supports the sport and offers excellent product support. He is not in this to make millions, he is in it out of a true love for the sport and to build the best product possible at the best price he can.

Here in Nor Cal Keith can be seen at almost any Criterium or Road Race providing neutral wheel support and chatting with his customers.

If you are on the fence, jump off and get yourself a set, you won't be disappointed, or have to file bankruptcy.

Ron


----------



## gk02 (Apr 29, 2006)

I would be willing to bet that the hubs used are made by Chosen from Taiwan. The hubs are not bad hub except that the bearing under the ratchet ring is not replaceable without pulling out the ratchet ring which is next to impossible. So if the bearing goes out it could be a problem. I never had good luck with the cheapo ceramic bearings from Chosen so that would be the only hang up with those hubs.


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a set of 19's. I'm right at the weight limit and have found them to be strong and maintained their true. I ride on pretty rough roads and I know they have taken a couple of good hits on RR and Cattle crossings without any problems.

I would compare them to my Bontrager Race X Lites but lighter. But not as stiff as Krysium ES's.

Definitely more of a climbing wheel in my opinion.

ScubaD


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

I'm considering getting the 30's. How are the sticker/decals? They look like they'll peel off. Other than that I've heard only good things about them as well, and the prices are amazing. Has anyone bought them with the lighter carbon skewers? Are they reliable and durable enough to use daily with the 30's (as well as racing)?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Keith was at the Seattle Bike Expo this year and seemed like a genuinely nice guy. I wish I had picked up a set then, since he had special show deal pricing then, but at the time I was happy with my new Easton Circuits that had come with my Cervelo. Since then, I have found out how hard it is to replace spokes on the Circuits, so I am wishing I had a traditional setup with easier-to-replace spokes, like on the Williams wheels.


----------



## obiron (Sep 28, 2005)

*That is strange*



keppler said:


> I'm considering getting the 30's. How are the sticker/decals? They look like they'll peel off. Other than that I've heard only good things about them as well, and the prices are amazing. Has anyone bought them with the lighter carbon skewers? Are they reliable and durable enough to use daily with the 30's (as well as racing)?



Seriously?
I have never heard of anyone making a wheel purchase decision based on the decals.
But if that is your concern, I haven't had any problem with them. 

Ron


----------



## momoslong (Jan 24, 2008)

*Williams Wheels fan*

I've been riding these for approx 1 year now and have been extremely impressed. I have the 30x since I am 6' and 210lbs. It was like night and day compared to my Xero wheels that came with my Giant TCR Limited. I have raced and trained with these wheels and enjoy the aero dynamics of the bladed spokes unless you have an extremely heavy crosswind.

In regards to resiliency I took on a 40" RV $8000 in damage and my Giant was in three pieces. Upon purchasing my new bike I had the certified mechanic check and true the wheels. Perfect!!! Need I say more?

Disclaimer: I originally had Xero wheels which are not high quality by any means. I love these wheels and see no need to spend $1000 on a big name. I have only heard positive remarks on the training rides in regards to the Williams Wheels and customer support. The company also steps up and provides wheel support on most of the local races.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I recently completed a new build and was looking for a good all around semi-areo every day wheel set. I ultimately settled on the System 30's. I'm every happy with these wheels. I have a Tarmac that’s all blinged out, so I wanted this build to be a little more conservative. With that in mind, I took the decals off. The "Williams Cycling.com" decals looked like was advertising for a bicycle magazine. My recommendation to Williams... accent the System 30's more on the decal, bling them out a little. The younger folks go for that kind of thing. I would buy these wheels again.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Karbon said:


> Per Williams website, the hubs come from KT. Speedcific hubs come from Joytec. They are not the same manufacturer.


I know this is an ancient thread, but the Speedcific Serenities are Formula's top of the line hub. They are much more expensive than the other Taiwanese/Chinese hubs I know of... but still very cheap compared to WI, DT, Tune, etc. As I recall they were ~$55 a pair if purchased in quantity, compared to <$30 for the other models. Yes, your $500 wheelset has $30 hubs, and the sum total of all the parts is maybe $60-$80 wholesale... whipped together in a flash by an industrious guy or girl in an overseas factory. It's amazing how cheaply things can be built when the workers are making <$1 per hour.


----------



## kiwidude (Oct 7, 2007)

They are great wheels! I have had the all carbon 50 clincher and they are sweet crit wheels! I have been racing for over 20 years by far my favorite crit wheels. I just bought the system 19 as I hated my carbon tubular Neuvations. They were light but the pulsing when I braked was horrible. Also if I braked a little too hard they would lock up.

WILLIAMS WHEELS ARE GREAT! KEITH IS A SUPER GUY TOO>>>AWESOME CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

kiwidude said:


> They are great wheels! I have had the all carbon 50 clincher and they are sweet crit wheels! I have been racing for over 20 years by far my favorite crit wheels. I just bought the system 19 as I hated my carbon tubular Neuvations. They were light but the pulsing when I braked was horrible. Also if I braked a little too hard they would lock up.
> 
> WILLIAMS WHEELS ARE GREAT! KEITH IS A SUPER GUY TOO>>>AWESOME CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!


If you don't like the pulsing then just sand your rims down with a light grade sandpaper and then don't wipe off the residue afterwards. They will end up good as new if you do this correctly. 

As for locking up, wouldn't that be a brake issue rather then a wheel issue? 

I do agree that Keith is a great guy with awesome customer service however.


----------



## Les2000 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Williams system 19*

Recently imported a set into UK for racing over here. Decison at time based on press reviews and the ever escalting price of Durac Ace 7850 CL's. the wheel is every bit as good as the reviews suggest. They spin up very well and are an excellent climbing wheel. No durability issues although at 152 lbs I am well within weight limit. ive hit pot holes that have wrecked tyres and hit rim and no distortion recorded. At this price I would recommend. I like the simplicity of the wheel. Also the set I have has very smooth bearings and noticabily less rolling resistance than my Ksyrium SSC SL's. (also freewheels is much quieter!). Keiths correspondence and help with the shipping was also excellent. All e-mails answered personally and within 12 hours.


----------



## Garrison (Nov 15, 2008)

I wasn't as lucky as you. I sent them several emails inquiring about shipping their wheels over to Singapore, but did not get a single reply. In the end I bought a set of wheels from Bike Soul


----------

